# Anyone ever reproduced one of these?



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Doesn't look like I'll ever be able to afford one of these originals. Or I could afford it, but not get it past the wife.



Repro decals are available so I'd love to find someone that has made custom resin casts of the body.

Just wishin out loud!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No worries. Paint an Elf black!


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Bill Hall said:


> No worries. Paint an Elf black!


Close, but no cigar


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Once upon a time long ago......a guy in the St. Louis area was popping these.

P342 maybe?

------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I think it's patterned after a Formula 5000 car...

An early Chevron B28, maybe...

Or a collection of design cues from 2 or 3 different F-5000 makes*/*varations...

The Chevrons used GM 5L V-8s...



Mayan2012 said:


>


.


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

Mark at Night-mare Racing.
he is based out of Fenton MO.
see his website, it's motorcycle parts but ask him about the cars he makes.
he is a P34two fanatic and a great guy.

Tom G


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Dush;

I might have a body with a broken rear wing that I can let loose of. What's your budget?

Tom


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

mayan if I had one of them I would give it to you .
im more into street type cars


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

swamibob said:


> Hey Dush;
> 
> I might have a body with a broken rear wing that I can let loose of. What's your budget?
> 
> Tom


PM sent


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

60chevyjim said:


> mayan if I had one of them I would give it to you .
> im more into street type cars


Thanks Jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*All day long!*



Mayan2012 said:


> Close, but no cigar


I've created half a dozen clones of the Citizens Watch version that are indistinguishable from the original ... using the lowly Elf. It's all basically the same mold. Other than removing the front suspension and boxing in the side pods, then using the CORRECT cowling without the cow skull intake; the foreboding degree of difficulty eludes me. 

I can shoot your clone in black lacquer or black AFX plastic. The only part I wont do is work with those cheezy Harry High School cardboard stickers. 

Send parts, money, and a nice box of Cubans. :dude:

I could also just modify the Elf into a master, and you could have a resin caster pop a litter for you molded in color.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Bill Hall said:


> I've created half a dozen clones of the Citizens Watch version that are indistinguishable from the original ... using the lowly Elf. It's all basically the same mold. Other than removing the front suspension and boxing in the side pods, then using the CORRECT cowling without the cow skull intake; the foreboding degree of difficulty eludes me.
> 
> I can shoot your clone in black lacquer or black AFX plastic. The only part I wont do is work with those cheezy Harry High School cardboard stickers.
> 
> ...


Well, getting the correct cowling would be the trick then I guess. If I could find one of those, I'd do the work myself and smoke the Cubans.

Any idea where I could get the cowling?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Typically, you'll just have to "troll" the bay and watch for suitable Elf donors. Someone may have them if you post a request here. The actual trick is removing the suspension cleanly and seamlessly frenching in the pods. 

Im looking forward to pictures of your progress!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Mayan;

Got your PM. I'll look tonight. I'm sure I still have the car.

Tom


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mayan2012 said:


> Close, but no cigar


Well, I am better informed now. Didn't realize that Elf's came in three different versions.

I have an Elf now and it looks great. Appears to be identical to the body style of the Faller. And because the Elf is so nice, I can't bring myself to paint it and sticker it to make it look like the Faller. I believe this one will stay just the way she is right now.

Before:


After:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Essentially the same models with some slight of hand on the cowling and the intakes. The main difference is that the factory closed the leading edge of the side pods with a pie wedge filler on the single axle models, and removed it for clearance on the tandems.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Chicken or the egg...*

.
I was under the impression that the side pod *filler* was added
to the Tyrrell P34 body mold after the 6-wheel run...

and not removed...

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*OK... So I like to dig for info...*

.
This is what I've found...

The Faller A.M.S. Racing car is the only car made specially by Aurora
for Faller... It only had a Faller #... No Aurora #... And, as best as I
can see, was never sold by Aurora...

It was marketed in Europe as a Formula 5000 car...

The sister car, Polifac, was also marketed as a F5000... It had both an
Aurora # and a Faller #... 

This is only my opinion - _I think the P34 body was chosen, since there was a
resemblance to a Chevron F5000 body during the mid-seventies_ - */*opinion

The Citizens Watch car (same body) was marketed as a Formula Pacific
car (possibly F5000 and*/*or Formula Atlantic, also... ???)... 
The livery was based off a Ralt F-Pacific entry...

It only had an Aurora #...

I have found no sister car to the Citizens Watch one... Would think there
would have been one... but...

All three of these cars are the 4 wheel versions... Sold in the 1980 -
1982 range...

Faller A.M.S. Racing - Faller #5635...
Polifac - Faller #5636*;* Aurora # 1792...
Citizens Watch - Aurora #1835...

John
.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> I was under the impression that the side pod *filler* was added
> to the Tyrrell P34 body mold after the 6-wheel run...
> 
> ...


John, 

I thought I tiptoed pretty carefully to not imply that one, or the other; was first. Your investigation and interpretation of the model history makes complete sense.

The answer to which came first, "The Chicken or the Egg?" is always ....


YES!


----------

